# Wedgewood Vision Oven Won't Light



## davidrf

Hello, I am new to the forum and the outback world. I recently purchased a 250rs and the family and I are on our first camping trip now. Now to the problem. I have been trying to light my oven and every time I light the pilot light it goes out as soon as I try to turn the knob. I have had it lit for several minutes at a time but the slightest movement in the knob just makes it go out. All of the range burners work fine but the oven just doesn't seem to want to light. I could really use some help. I am hungry.


----------



## Joe/GA

You have to hold the knob in the pilot position for about a minute for the thermocouple to get hot enough to produce electricity. It will then keep the valve on by itself. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Joe/GA

BTW, welcome to outbackers! I should have said that when I first answered your post!


----------



## deanintemp

Does the pilot stay on when you release the pilot button? If not, you may need to replace the thermocouple.


----------



## GarethsDad

Some of the ovens used in our TT have a two stage pilot light. I made a video of the two stage pilot in my oven. http://www.youtube.com/user/tushiemacgregor#p/u/3/_G-bJEYYjt4 . At 0.38 seconds into the video, you see the second stage of the pilot kick in. James


----------



## davidrf

Thanks for the info. I called the dealer that sold me the unit and the service man told me to bend either the thermocouple or the pilot towards the other one, whichever would bend the easiest. Tried it and broke one the ends off of the pilot but luckily it still works. Frustrated, I drove around till I found an RV dealer and they told me to take the knob off and put aluminum foil in it to make sure the knob was getting pushed in far enough to keep the pilot light lit. I came back to camp and tried it and it worked. All that trouble for such a simple fix. Who would have thought. By the way, I love this forum. Thanks.


----------



## deanintemp

davidrf said:


> Thanks for the info. I called the dealer that sold me the unit and the service man told me to bend either the thermocouple or the pilot towards the other one, whichever would bend the easiest. Tried it and broke one the ends off of the pilot but luckily it still works. Frustrated, I drove around till I found an RV dealer and they told me to take the knob off and put aluminum foil in it to make sure the knob was getting pushed in far enough to keep the pilot light lit. I came back to camp and tried it and it worked. All that trouble for such a simple fix. Who would have thought. By the way, I love this forum. Thanks.


Holy crappers...adding aluminum foil to my list of favorite tools, right next to duct tape! That is amazing, now anyone that has read this post and experiences the same issue will remember this fix and appear to be a god to his/her significant other...works every time!


----------



## CamperAndy

There is another method to get it past the thermocouple verification without holding the knob in.

Hold a camping lighter under the pilot/thermocouple for 10 to 15 seconds then turn on the oven to 250. The main burner should open and come on. Let it run for 2 or 3 minutes then turn the control back to pilot only. The pilot should stay lit and you will not be near as frustrated as you get when you try to hold the oven control knob in for 1 minute and when you let go you find out it was not long enough!!


----------



## GarethsDad

In plumbing this is called a forced burn and helps purge air from the gas line that could make the pilot go out. You are basicly tricking the thermocouple that the pilot is lit and hot enought to open the main gas valve. James


----------



## JDStremel3

CamperAndy said:


> There is another method to get it past the thermocouple verification without holding the knob in.
> 
> Hold a camping lighter under the pilot/thermocouple for 10 to 15 seconds then turn on the oven to 250. The main burner should open and come on. Let it run for 2 or 3 minutes then turn the control back to pilot only. The pilot should stay lit and you will not be near as frustrated as you get when you try to hold the oven control knob in for 1 minute and when you let go you find out it was not long enough!!


THANK YOU!!! I held that knob in for 3 minutes with no signs of it wanting to lite... Looked up the forums here and tada, magic! Thanks again!


----------



## carl

[quote name='davidrf' date='24 July 2010 - 05:06 PM' timestamp='1280009218' post='391570'

Thanks for the info. I called the dealer that sold me the unit and the service man told me to bend either the thermocouple or the pilot towards the other one, whichever would bend the easiest. Tried it and broke one the ends off of the pilot but luckily it still works. Frustrated, I drove around till I found an RV dealer and they told me to take the knob off and put aluminum foil in it to make sure the knob was getting pushed in far enough to keep the pilot light lit. I came back to camp and tried it and it worked. All that trouble for such a simple fix. Who would have thought. By the way, I love this forum. Thanks.
[/quote]

The simplest thing sometimes??? I have worked on my pilot light off and on...light was always off as soon as the knob released. I called the manufacturer (Atwood) with no help. Called Camping World and they suggested replacing the pilot unit...at $129 laborious plus the parts....and a simple piece of aluminum foil solved it....I love this forum


----------



## Leedek

Mental note to self: Go to TT with piece of aluminum foil. Take knob from oven. Cram some foil into orifice.... on the knob.







Replace knob and never worry about stupid knob failing to engage pilot correctly. Thanks Davidrf.... good question and amazing answers.


----------

